# Big Arm Assault(found in Flex magazine the arms issue)



## gettinbig40 (Mar 23, 2012)

3 weeks workout plan.. this plan says it will put 1 inch on your arm size would like some input on if this sounds effective 

-------------------------------> for the excercises in (parenthasis) i will be preforming normal workouts for these bodyparts. the goal is to        maintain these muscle groups. limit volume so that you have maximum energy for arms. 3 excercises for 3 sets.. 8-12 reps should suffice.. remember arms is the focus for this routine. NO CARDIO. every excercise in in specific order for a reason






training split in order------

monday--(chest), triceps, bicepstuesday--(shoulders), traps, and abs
wednesday-- (back), biceps, and triceps
thursday--- rest
friday--- biceps, triceps,(legs), and calves
saturday-- rest
sunday-- rest


WEEK 1....

*MONDAY
*
Chest

dumbell bench warmup set, then 2 work sets of 8-12 reps
inlcined flies warmup set, then 2 work sets of 8-12 reps
(this is just to maintain chest while focusing on arms)

Triceps

close grip bench press--- 3 sets of 3-5 reps.. rest 2-3 minutes between sets(THESE ARE NEGATIVE REP SETS)
close grp bench press---- 3 sets of 6-8 reps.. rest 2-3 min. between sets (THESE ARE REST PAUSE sets)
seated dumbell overhead extensions-- 3 sets of 6-8 reps.. rest 2-3 min. between sets (THESE ARE DROP SETS)

Biceps

barbell curls--- 3 sets of 3-5 reps.. rest 2-3 min. between sets(THESE ARE NEGATIVE REP SETS)
barbell curls--- 3 sets of 6-8 reps... rest 2-3 min. between sets(THESE ARE REST PAUSE SETS)
incline dumbell curls--- 3 sets of 6-8 reps.. rest 2-3 min. between sets (THESE ARE DROP SETS)

*TUESDAY

*Shoulders

front lat raise-- 3 sets of 8-12 reps
dumbell military-- press 3 sets of 8-12 reps
seated rears--- 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Abs

leg lifts
ab roller
weighted crunches


*Wednesday

*back


back pulldowns-- 3 sets of 8-12 reps
deadlifts-- 3 sets of 8-12 reps

biceps

incline dumbell curls--- 3 sets of 15-20 reps.. 1 min. rest between sets
Preacher curls---- 3 sets of 15-20 reps.. 1 min. rest between sets
rope hammer curls-- 3 sets of 15-20 reps.. 1 min. rest between sets

Triceps

straight bar pushdowns-- 3 sets of 15-20 reps. 1 min. rest between sets
lying extensions--- 3 sets of 15-20 reps. 1 min. rest between sets
dips--- 3 sets of 15-20 reps. 1 min. rest between sets

ON THE LAST SET OF EVERY EXERCISE, AFTER REACHING FAILURE, HAVE A SPOTTER ASSIST YOU JUST ENOUGH TO GET PAST THE STICKING POINT SO YOU CAN COMPLETE ANOTHER 2-3 REPS.. FORCED REPS IS THE NAME OF THIS

*Thursday

*rest


*Friday
*
lying extensions superset -- 4 sets of 8-12 reps 
with barbell curls---4 sets of 8-12 reps. 1-2 min. rest between sets

rope pushdowns superset-- 4 sets of 8-12 reps
with high cable curls--- 4 sets of 8-12 reps. 1-2 min. rest between sets

Legs

leg press--- 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Calves

calve raises-- 3 sets of 8-12 reps

*Rest saturday and sunday



week 2


*monday

chest
dumbell bench-- 1 warmup set then 2 work sets of 8-12 reps
inclined flies-- 1 warmup set then 2 work sets of 8-12 reps

triceps

lying extenions compound set(superset except same muscle group)-- 3 sets of 25-30 reps
with close grip bench--- 3 sets of 25-30 reps.. 1-2 min. rest between sets

rope pushdown compound set with-- 3 sets of 25-30 reps
cable overhead tricep extensions--- 3 sets of 25-30 reps... 1-2 min. rest between sets

biceps

incline dumbell curls compound set with--- 3 sets of 25-30 reps
alt. dumbell curls--- 3 sets of 25-30 reps... 1-2 min rest between sets

dumbell hammer curls compound set with-- 3 sets of 25-30 reps
cable curls(straight bar)--- 3 sets of 25-30 reps... 1-2 min. rest between sets

*Tuesday

*same shoulder, and ab workouts as week 1


----------



## jimm (Mar 23, 2012)

no squats or deadlifts fuck that shit!


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 23, 2012)

jimm said:


> no squats or deadlifts fuck that shit!




sorta why its called arms program bro! and deadlifts are in it! please dont post til i get rest of program up.. internet keeps cuttin out i didnt get whole program up!


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 23, 2012)

*wednesday
back
*back pulldowns- 3 sets of 8-12 reps
deadlifts-- 3 sets of 8-12 reps

biceps


barbell curls-- 3 sets of 3-5 negative reps.. 3 min. rest between sets
barbell curls-- 3 sets of 4-6 reps. rest pause on last set.. 3 min. rest between sets
preacher curls-- 3 sets of 4-6 reps. dropset on last set.. 3 min. rest between sets

triceps

close grip bench-- 3 sets of 3-5 negative reps. 3 min. rest between sets
close grip bench-- 3 sets of 4-6 reps. rest pause on last set. 3 min. rest between sets
lying extensions-- 3 sets of 4-6 reps. drop set on last set. 3 min rest between sets


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 23, 2012)

*thursday *is rest day

*friday

*biceps

dumbell concentration curls-- 3 sets of 10-12 reps.. 1-2 min. rest between sets
behind the back cable curls-- 3 sets of 10-12 reps. 1-2 min. rest between sets
machine curls-- 3 sets of 10-12 reps. 1-2 min. rest between sets

triceps

one arm dumbell overhead extensions-- 3 sets of 10-12 reps. 1-2 min. rest between sets
straight bar pushdowns-- 3 sets of 10-12 reps.. 1-2 min. rest between sets
dips-- 3 sets of 10-12 dips.. 1-2 min. rest between sets

these are all forced reps so after last set of each excercise, after i reach failure, i'll have a spotter asssist me just enough to get past the sticking point so i can complete another 2-3 reps..

*Rest saturday and sunday*


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 23, 2012)

*WEEK 3

MONDAY

*CHEST, TRI'S, BI'S 

CHEST--- SAME WORKOUTS AS WEEK 1 AND 2

TRI'S

close grip bench press giant set with-- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
lying extensions--- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
dumbell overhead extensions--- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
bench dips-- 3 sets of 12-15 reps with 2-3 min. in between giant sets( in this case giant sets are superset of 4 excercises


biceps

spider curls giant set with--- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
incline d bell curls---- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
ez bar curls--- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
dumbell hammer curls--- 3 sets of 12-15 reps with 2-3 min. rest between giant sets


TUESDAY---

same as week 1 and 2


WEDNESDAY---

same back workout as week 1 and 2

along with bi's and tri's

bi's are as followed

behind the back cable curls-- 3 sets of 15-20 reps. 1 min. rest between sets
high cable curls--- 3 sets of 15-20 reps. 1 min. rest between sets

tri's are as followed--

straight bar pushdown--15-20 reps with 1 min. rest between sets
cable overhead extensions-- 15-20 reps with 1 min. rest between sets
cable kickbacks-- 15- 20 reps with 1 min. rest between sets

all these on wednesday except back will be forced reps. last set of each excercise after reaching failure, have a spotter assist you just enough to get past the sticking point so you can complete another 2-3 reps


thurdsday--- rest


friday---

close grip bench--- 3 sets of 3-5 negative reps. 2-3 min. rest between sets
close grip bench-- 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2-3 min. rest between sets(rest pause on last set)
dumbell overhead extensions-- 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2-3 min. rest between sets(drop set on last set)
barbell curls--- 3 sets of 3-5 negative reps.. 2-3 min. rest between sets
barbell curls-- 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2-3 min. rest between sets( rest pause on last set)
incline dumbell curls--- 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2-3 min. rest between sets( drop set on last set)

this program is in a magazine i found and is said to put 1 inch on your arms in this 3 week period of training if done correctly? what do you guys think?


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 23, 2012)

finally got the whole program up.. sorrry its spread out guys the website kept messing up on me.. thanks for the input fella's.. dont forget; eat, eat, eat!!!


----------



## 0612Legend (Mar 23, 2012)

You train any muscle like that i assume you would see results.  Biceps recover pretty fast, for me anyhow.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 23, 2012)

1 inch on your arms? you can do that in 1 day - or at least a minimum of 3/4.  you need 2 pieces of equipment - an elastic workout band - the tough ones, and a chair. you also need to do 1 1/2 - 2 times your normal protein intake. For a period of 10-12 hours, every half hour you do 5 sets of 20 curls and 5 sets of 20 bench dips. this worked for all of us back in the day - before any half decent supps - and the size stuck.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 26, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> 1 inch on your arms? you can do that in 1 day - or at least a minimum of 3/4.  you need 2 pieces of equipment - an elastic workout band - the tough ones, and a chair. you also need to do 1 1/2 - 2 times your normal protein intake. For a period of 10-12 hours, every half hour you do 5 sets of 20 curls and 5 sets of 20 bench dips. this worked for all of us back in the day - before any half decent supps - and the size stuck.



wouldnt that be overtraining?


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 26, 2012)

gettinbig40 said:


> wouldnt that be overtraining?


not for one day - bro-science aside, to quote the great John McCallum: "it's amazing what the body can put up with for short periods of time" - he had 6 week programs that included endless sets, but depended on enough real protein and enough sleep - and they worked!


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 26, 2012)

you may have talked me into this. if i dont have elastic band wat about dumbells?


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 26, 2012)

^^^ for sure -was just trying to make it convenient


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 26, 2012)

k thanks bro! so 1 day only?


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 26, 2012)

gettinbig40 said:


> k thanks bro! so 1 day only?


definitely - then  you go back to your "regular" sessions -


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this a joke?


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 28, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Is this a joke?



just for giggles - Peary Rader swore by it back in the day, Mat Duvall states that it worked for him, Charles Poliquin even has  some form of it,and if you Google it I'm sure you'll find some other of today's gurus who recommend it for mediocre to advanced lifters.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> 1 inch on your arms? you can do that in 1 day - or at least a minimum of 3/4.  you need 2 pieces of equipment - an elastic workout band - the tough ones, and a chair. you also need to do 1 1/2 - 2 times your normal protein intake. For a period of 10-12 hours, every half hour you do 5 sets of 20 curls and 5 sets of 20 bench dips. this worked for all of us back in the day - before any half decent supps - and the size stuck.



Yeah, an inch due to the inflammation of fucking your muscle fibers up..but the next day or two, they will probably look flat, and be back where they were @


----------



## gettinbig40 (Apr 1, 2012)

lol you're polly right




stfuandliftbtch said:


> Yeah, an inch due to the inflammation of fucking your muscle fibers up..but the next day or two, they will probably look flat, and be back where they were @


----------



## gettinbig40 (Apr 1, 2012)

any feedback on the original 3 week program out of magazine?


----------



## gettinbig40 (Apr 2, 2012)

bump


----------

